# IVF: Increasing Gonal-F from 225 - 300iu on day 5 - is this a bad sign?



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi there,

It's my first IVF cycle and if anyone could help  with any info it would be great!

I had my 5 day blood test this morning (started 225iu daily shots of FSH 5 days ago, 21 day protocol). Now I've been told I should go up to 300iu Gonal-F for the next few days. I'm worried this means I'm not responding well. Has this happened to anyone else? Can you still have a good outcome i.e. a decent no' of follies if this happens? Thanks, any info would be much appreciated!!

Hope xo


----------



## RachelDaisy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi
Don't worry. It's perfectly normal for the dose to go up at this stage. Good luck with your treatment


Rachel


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had my gonal F doubled from 150 to 300, as I only had one follie at day 7 of stimming.  I ended up stimming for an extra week and I got 9 eggs in total.  8 fertilised and I had 5 grade A to B embies.  I had 2 put back and now have a 15 month old son.  I have 3 embies in the freezer.

Good luck and stay positive.

x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you soooo much StaceyM and RachelDaisy - your replies make me feel heaps better. Especially yours, StaceyM - I was wondering exactly whether something like that was still possible, and it is   Thank you!!!

Hope xo


----------

